# What do you think of this little guy?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I want him but would like critiques from you guys. Due to his age, may have to go by his parents.
http://bawdyboers.weebly.com/for-sale.html


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Well I don't have an eye for boars, only Nigerians and Nub's so I don't know but he sure is cute! lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it the bucking of Clara and Tex? It is hard to tell, not a full body picture but he looks like he has a nice size chest.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

It is the buckling from Fiona


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's thick and big boned. Its hard to judge structure on one so young but at this point nothing jumps put as bad on him. I would like to see how he looks in a few weeks


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

well, he's as cute as a bug's ear!


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well that cute little buck is gonna be mine Can't wait to bring him home in March when he is ready. BONUS, she says one of his spots looks like a heart so he is my Valentine's present to me


----------

